# Free Online Jigsaw Puzzles



## angelikah (Sep 6, 2009)

Crazy4Jigsaws.com - Free Online Jigsaw Puzzles
Jigidi - Free Online Jigsaw Puzzles
JigZone.com Jigsaw Puzzle Games

Note: I think Java will need to be installed to do these. If you don't have it installed or aren't sure if you do you can visit java.com: Java + You


----------

